# снова-здорово



## omiraze

Hello, 
Can someone explain to me the meaning of "снова - здорово" ?
(By the way, in this sentence, is it здор*о*во or зд*о*рово)
Thanks


----------



## Maroseika

It is здор*о*во and used as a rhyme to снова, the whole thing means 'again'. It could be influenced by such expressions as:
ну, здрасти пожалуйста
ну здрасти
здрасти
All they mean 'again' (здрасти - colloq. здравствуйте).

Another rhymed one: опять - двадцать пять.

By the way it's not снова - здорово, but снова-здорово.


----------



## Rosett

Означает,что вернулись к тому, с чего начали.


----------



## Serbel

«Снóва-здорóво» means «again» with a tinge of irritation because of excessive recurrence of events (e. g. the same scene in a film for the third time).


----------



## morzh

Yes, I agree - it is "somewhat irritated" / "frustrated" comment to excessive recurrence of the same event.

Similar sayings:

Опять двадцать пять
Опять двадцать пять за рыбу деньги.
Сказка про белого бычка.
Ну, опять поехали.
А теперь послушаем начальника транспортного цеха (a quote from a stand-up comic scene).


----------



## Serbel

And even longer «На колу мочало, начинай сначала» — in the style of folktales.


----------



## omiraze

Could it also literally mean "hello again" ? Let's say for instance I happen to meet a friend two times in the day. Could I say снова-здорово ? If not, what could I say to greet him ?


----------



## morzh

If it's a good friend and he won't get offended.....it is not what is usually said.

"Привет опять"
"Здорово еще раз"
"Давненько не видались" (my favorite, said with some laugh).
"Не прошло и пол-года" (also one of my favorites).


----------



## Serbel

You can say ironically «снова _здрасти_» with a slight nod (optionally).
«Сколько лет, сколько зим!» (not to be used regularly, just a variation in case you meet your friend for the sixth time).


----------



## RhoKappa

I understand that сново means again, but in the context of resuming an action.  Опять also means again, but with undertones of irritation.


----------



## Maroseika

RhoKappa said:


> I understand that снов*а* means again, but in the context of resuming an action.  Опять also means again, but with undertones of irritation.


No, in general there is no such difference, only in some contexts.


----------



## RhoKappa

I assume you are right, but this is what my textbook says.

Ещё раз means "once more" and refers to a specific, countable action.
_Глубоко вдохните. И ещё раз._

Снова indicates resumption rather than repetition.
_Мне некогда снова так болеть!_

Опять indicates a repetition but with possible overtones of irritation.
_Опять идёт дождь! Мне надоел дождь!_


----------



## Rosett

Мы говорим: опять и снова.Бесконечное повторение.


----------



## Maroseika

RhoKappa said:


> I assume you are right, but this is what my textbook says.
> 
> Ещё раз means "once more" and refers to a specific, countable action.
> _Глубоко вдохните. И ещё раз._
> 
> Снова indicates resumption rather than repetition.
> _Мне некогда снова так болеть!_
> 
> Опять indicates a repetition but with possible overtones of irritation.
> _Опять идёт дождь! Мне надоел дождь!_



I'm not sure your textbook is completely right. At least _Мне некогда снова так болеть! _sounds very unnatural.
Here you may check natural Russian phrases with опять and снова: http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search.xml?mycorp=%28%28created%253C%253D%25221900%2522%29%29&mysent=&mysize=34095418&mysentsize=2428801&dpp=&spp=&spd=&text=lexform&mode=main&sort=gr_tagging&lang=ru&nodia=1&req=%EE%EF%FF%F2%FC
Sometimes опять there really has this irritating nuance, but in the minority. Onthe other hand, снова can also express irritiation: Ты снова за свое?


----------



## Saluton

morzh said:


> Опять двадцать пять за рыбу деньги.


Never heard that one. But maybe.

Another option is здравствуйте, я ваша тётя! with здравствуйте stressed.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Опять двадцать пять за рыбу деньги.


This is a jocular contamination of two sayings:
Опять двадцать пять
Опять за рыбу грош


----------



## morzh

Ну, последняя вообще украинская "знов за рибу гроші".


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Ну, последняя вообще украинская "знов за рибу гроші".


Интересно, я всегда воспринимал эту поговорку со стороны покупателя - опять рыба дорогая. А украинский вариант явно имеет обратное значение - опять дешево рыбу покупают.


----------



## morzh

А почему дёшево? "Гроши" - на украинском попросту "деньги".
Гроши - это в русском "малые деньги". И ударение, кажется, по-другому.


----------



## Maroseika

То есть вы предполагаете третий вариант: опять рыба не бесплатно?


----------



## morzh

Я, если честно, не уверен вообще в том, откуда это пошло.
Я, правда, думаю, что с ценой на рыбу, как и с небесплатностью самой рыбы, это не связано.

Возможно, кто-то надоедливый, когда-то, долго продолжал напоминать кому-то о деньгах за рыбу...а ответом было "Ну че пристал со своими деньгами за рыбу"? Размер же выплаты, как и факт того, что рыба стоит денег, наверное, неважны, потому что это и так понятно - дело в приставании. Т.е. в долгом и нудном его повторении.


----------

